# Locke Suspension insulator -value?



## downeastdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

Butt ugly, but some of these things have value to people.  Anyone know about this one, got it out of a woods dump in Maine today.  I've found some info, but not values.  thanks


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

ugly


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

ugly, but valuable ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

I know what I would do with it.. [][]


----------



## div2roty (Nov 27, 2010)

I sold a really big one for like $40-50 at an antique show once.  I could lift it, but it was a bit of a struggle.  It was a neat decoration / conversation piece.  I don't know how it would compare size wise to yours.  It looked a little different.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a transmission insulator and, to me, not worth anything. I have tossed untold hundreds of them into dumpsters while on the job. Every old suspension or deadend string was junked. Very few porcelain insulators are worth saving.


----------



## Brains (Nov 28, 2010)

no real value, suspensions like that tend to be more modern (yours has a date code on it that tells you the age i believe) and collectors aren't too interested in them.  Yours is a ball-and-socket style suspension, most modern suspensions use ball and socket hardware.  Ball-and-socket hardware caught on in like the 30's or something, some older suspensions used a hook-and-eye style connecting hardware (big hook that hooks into a...round circular thing i quess), some newer ones and older ones alike hooked together with a cotter pin sort of thing, and then theres weird ones like the jeffrey-dewitt spider joint things, and hewlet suspensions used unique hardware.
 So, not really valuable, but still ugly.  Never the less, i collelct them and i happen to like them.  I've got a small display with all kinds of suspensions that are new and old and have all kinds of different hardware.  Heres a picture of my favorite type, this unit weighs 20 pounds (try lugging 3 of them that happen to be fused together up a gentle slope...that was an interesting find) and would be perfect for curling.  It also uses that spider-joint hardware thats unique to jeffrey-dewit suspensions, unfortunately the hardware is prone to rusting and in the next few months should rust away completly.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 28, 2010)

> Very few porcelain insulators are worth saving.


 Keep throwing them out and they might be.[]


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know if this will help, but here is a pricing guide for Insulators.. you will have to know the CD # for it to work... http://www.insulatoremporium.com/priceguide/priceguide.cfm


----------



## Bixel (Nov 28, 2010)

CD numbers only work for glass insulators..... porcelain are classified by M or U numbers( Multipart or Unipart). I do not believe that suspensions of porcelain or glass are classified at all.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 28, 2010)

Distribution bells are clevis and pin type, transmission are ball and socket. B & S are generally too heavy for light distribution use. A few of the older flat face 6" bells are collectable. Those that have mottled brown glaze are interesting. Multiparts that were used on 44-70 KV circuits can be very valuable. I have sold several of the light yellow porcelain ones for a hundred bucks and more. The two piece with glass base and porcelain top w/drip lip bring several hundred.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 28, 2010)

> I have sold several of the light yellow porcelain ones for a hundred bucks


 Mike, is porcelain a generic term or did the actually use it.
 BTW Happy Birthday


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the GREAT information.  Better safe than sorry, I've seen strange looking insulators go for thousands of dollars before, (glass ones actually), and I'd hate to toss something that was great.

 I guess I'll take cyberdiggers suggestion and use it for curling!   LOL that one cracked me up    !


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> I don't know if this will help, but here is a pricing guide for Insulators.. you will have to know the CD # for it to work... http://www.insulatoremporium.com/priceguide/priceguide.cfm


 Sorry I couldn't help you! Atleast I posted a website that could help other members price there glass insulators...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the misuse of terminology. I should have said ceramic, not porcelain.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll let it side 'cause it's yur Bday.


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never second guess, you were correct.  They are porcelain, and have been since the turn of the century.  I have sold them for around 12-15 bucks per disc.  It really depends on the glaze color though, and there aren't very many collectors.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice boat anchor you found there Bram. []


----------

